

Opera Mini for iPhone submitted to Apple for approval (video) - glymor
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/23/opera-submits-opera-mini-for-iphone-to-apple-for-approval-video/

======
hexley
I'm hoping Apple will deny it simply because I'm excited to see the huge
quantity of whine that it will result in -flooding the tubes for weeks with
it's open letters, Op Ed pieces and my favourite of all, the endless indignant
blog posts. Way better than a soap.

~~~
smokinn
It doesn't really matter what Apple does at this point, there will be whining
either way.

Either they reject it and people whine that they want Opera or they accept it
and people whine that Apple is giving Opera preferential treatment.

~~~
stcredzero
If I were Apple, I'd hold up Opera's approval for a few weeks while
implementing the thing in-house. A couple of months after Opera Mini's on the
iPhone, Safari would have the same capability.

------
bruceboughton
They have a count-up timer of how long it's taking to be approved:
<http://my.opera.com/community/countup/>

It's not clear what statement they're trying to make with this but it's not
pretty.

~~~
ErrantX
Yes I agree; the counter is a bit of an idiotic move... it's like sticking a
finger up at Apple and saying "deny us if you dare"

Which is fine; but I think they lose some of the validity to be disgruntled if
declined.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Yes, because you should always show all due deference to the owner of your
plantation, sorry platform. No backtalk or you'll lose your disgruntlement
privileges.

~~~
tvon
You can't possibly be even half-serious with that analogy, can you?

My knowledge of History is spotty, but I don't recall slaves and indentured
servants being able to pick what plantation they serve, or having the option
to pack up shop and move on to greener pastures when they felt like it.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I was actually echoing Tim Bray's use of the term "sharecropper"
([http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/07/12/WebsThePla...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/07/12/WebsThePlace)),
and the historical sharecroppers _could_ choose their location and move onto
other areas and indeed were often forced out when better use for the land was
found.

I accept the use of _plantation_ is confusing, given its association with
slavery, though I believe _tenant plantation_ was an actual historical term. I
mostly used it because of plantation/platform similarity of sound.

------
yread
I for one am looking forward to the ballot screen on iPhone!

------
ashleytowers
Doing all the rendering on the server side is certainly an interesting
approach - however, I wonder if the speed comparison will be as favourable
once that server is doing the rendering for millions of users!

~~~
glymor
From 2008:

 _Opera Mini has become the world's most popular mobile browser. Since its
worldwide launch in 2006, more than 44 million people have downloaded and used
Opera Mini. More than 11.9 million people used Opera Mini in March 2008._

I think they can handle the load.

~~~
axod
The privacy issue is probably bigger. I don't really want every page I browse
to be going through their proxies.

~~~
glymor
Your pages are already going through an ISP proxy. And that ISP is also
retaining your web activity for at least government use.

~~~
ErrantX
Adding another proxy is adding another "line of attack" though.

Also where are the Opera servers located (and Opera as an entity etc.)? could
be that it provides another country the opportunity to subpoena your records
from them etc.

~~~
glymor
Interestingly you aren't adding another line as communication with the Opera
proxy servers is encrypted.

Opera is Norwegian. They say they don't store per user data.
<http://www.opera.com/mobile/help/faq/#privacy>

~~~
ErrantX
Yes just reading that; seems pretty sound/safe then.

------
ZeroGravitas
Are any of the existing webkit browsers any good? The built in one is great
but I think I could get benefit from a more geek-focused one.

~~~
hexley
iCabMobile is pretty geeky

------
IgorPartola
I hope that this gets approved. I don't care much about their extra features,
but on the 3G model Safari is dog slow.

